# pike island dam



## walleye king (Sep 23, 2005)

just returned from there ,the water level is low how ever all gates are open water is comeing up fast,a few perch are being caught.


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks for the report i ve been wonderin about it.


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

There's no fish at pike island its been slow for awhile the rocks is it where its happening


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

Its not worth the trip if you got a far drive honestly,


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Anyone been down there in the past couple weeks? Looking forward to getting in a lot of fishing down at Pike Island this year. Ashamed to say, but I didn't even buy a license last year and didn't fish a single day all last year. Just waiting for March 1st to get my license and get back at it. Would be nice if we actually got a Spring this year, unlike the past few years.

Jake


----------



## BASSunlimited (May 7, 2008)

I was there Saturday, started fishing around 9am. I was using minnows and twister tails but the bite was really slow, no one on the pier or the rocks was really catching any. Everyone left around noon so I had the pier to myself and decided to throw a 3/8oz 4" swimbait out before I leave. First couple cast with slow retrieve nothing. Then I switch to a fast paste, fast twitching action and it was game on ever since 12.30pm thru out the day. If I slow down I notice they wouldn't bite it, seems like there hitting on a reaction strike. Water level seems to be around 15.5'. Water clarity was about 1' clarity. I don't know the water temp, I'm guessing somewhere in the 40's. It was cold snowing mixed with rain. Good luck.


----------



## BASSunlimited (May 7, 2008)




----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

BASSunlimited said:


>


Nice job. Do I see yellow perch as well?


----------



## BASSunlimited (May 7, 2008)

Thanks flatty, yup seems like the perch been taking over the dam for a year or so now. I think I caught more perch than saugers my last 5 outing on the river.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Thats crazy about those perch. Been fishing Pike Island for a long time and have maybe caught a few perch. That will be interesting in the spring when everything is goin crazy down there pre-spawn.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks guys, for the pics & reports.
We went down yesterday & fished one of my favorite feeders with the boat. Very windy,,, so windy that we were blowing UP CREEK! Like Up-River white-caps!
Anyway,,,,, we slip-egged & jigged fatheads & shiners, and threw every color & type of rubber into every nook & cranny, & never had a hit! 
3 other bank fisherman there & they never got a hit.
 TOO COLD???


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Doboy said:


> Thanks guys, for the pics & reports.
> We went down yesterday & fished one of my favorite feeders with the boat. Very windy,,, so windy that we were blowing UP CREEK! Like Up-River white-caps!
> Anyway,,,,, we slip-egged & jigged fatheads & shiners, and threw every color & type of rubber into every nook & cranny, & never had a hit!
> 3 other bank fisherman there & they never got a hit.
> TOO COLD???


I hit a creek too yesterday looking to see if the white bass have started to run up the creeks yet. The creek was crystal clear but I didn't have a bite and didn't see a fish. I knew I was in trouble when I saw a pretty good sized school of shiners just sitting there and nothing was bothering them. I think this past weekends cold snap may have pushed them back out to deeper water.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Hit below the dam for a couple hours this afternoon. The wind was brutal, blowing straight up river. I was able to catch a sauger and a nice sized white bass. Missed a couple hits that were probably small sauger. I was throwing a jig and grub most of the time. Gonna try to get out tomorrow if the wind isn't howling.


----------

